# hypos at 35 weeks



## sugarfreerach (Aug 19, 2011)

so wierd.  I know sugars are supposed to be higher now - 35 weeks but i had a day of hypos yesterday! I even forgot to bolus for some carrot cake and a smoothie ( I NEVER do this!), an hour later checked my sugars and they were 5. 

I know it's a sign of placenta failing so waddled to delivery ward and everything's fine, spent hours checking baby and urine, bloods etc.  

My DSN said to put myself on a temp basal (pump) and its kept hypos at bay which I'm obviously pleased about but baffled at the same time.  Trust me to be completely off the book!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Just means your special....................


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2011)

Glad to hear you and baby are OK and good news that you have been able to control it with your pump!


----------



## Monkey (Aug 19, 2011)

I think it's fairly normal - certainly my ratios decreased slightly in the later weeks of pregnancy. Not lots, but enough that I noticed.

Glad to hear you're both ok.


----------



## MrsCLH (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey rach, I remember beckyp being the same and worrying about her placenta but it being fine. Glad yours is too. I seem to recall its when u dont seem able to get your sugar back up that u need to worry. mmmm carrot cake, jealous! ;-)


----------



## beckyp (Aug 24, 2011)

As Mrs CLH says, I experienced exactly the same.  

My insulin requirements dropped by over 50% over a weekend and I freaked myself out so much that I ended up being induced on the Tuesday because of high blood pressure on the Monday when I got checked!!! My DSN told me that diabetics react differently - some people need loads more insulin and some people start decreasing insulin but that you have to keep an eye on it - the time to be worried is when you can't get your levels back up after a hypo.  

On the other hand, it IS a sign of the placenta starting to fail and I'm sure Twitchy won't mind me mentioning her, but she experienced it and the story could have been very different for her.  It's worth reading her post (as I did) and making sure that you're completely in the 'know' with it all as it appears that not all hospitals are - the more you know at the appointments the more they take you seriously and don't fob you off!  The link is http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7815

Keep monitoring your levels closely and keeping your diabetes team updated.  Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy - not long now!


----------



## sugarfreerach (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi everyone!!!! Turns out that it was my placenta failing, I was admitted on Friday last week and a week later after an induction and quick labour, Nathanial James was born!!! Incredible he was 36 weeks and 2 days and didn't need any scbu treatment at all. His sugars were stable throughout and my diabetic nurse says that it's because my sugars were so well controlled during pregnancy and he hadnt had chance to get used to high sugars. We only had to stay in a day after he was born.  

Sugars side, my dsn said that I wasn't to be put on a sliding scale until established labour which in the end turned out to be only an hour! So I had complete control the whole time until I was pushing and then I didn't care two hoots if I had a sliding scale or not!!

Natural delivery, no c section which amazed all the drs and they said I was the easiest diabetic delivery they've treated.  Sorry to sound boastful but you do read these scare stories when you get pregnant and I just want to say that a natural birth is possible!!! 

He's breast feeding well and seems very content.  Love him to pieces of course, can't stop looking at him.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2011)

Brillinat brilliant brilliant news Rach! Many congratulations to you and your family! So pleased to hear that all turned out fine and you now have a lovely baby boy!


----------



## Steff (Aug 28, 2011)

Aww rach  big congrats to all and welcome to the world Nathaniel James xxx
I demand piccies lol x


----------



## KateR (Aug 28, 2011)

Congratulations Rach and welcome Nathanial James. x


----------



## teapot8910 (Aug 28, 2011)

Congratulations Rachel!!  xx


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 28, 2011)

Congratulations Rachel , what great news


----------



## vince13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Congratulations - it's so nice to read a good news story - and welcome to the little man - enjoy !!


----------



## rachelha (Aug 28, 2011)

Congratulations, fantastic news.  So good to hear of a trouble free diabetic birth.  Well done you.  How much did he weigh??


----------



## sugarfreerach (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. He was 7 pounds 8 so a good size! He would've been huge when they planned on inducing me at 38 weeks.


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 28, 2011)

A very good weight , my son was 7lb 9ozs and was 4 weeks early so like you think he would have be huge if left to dates ouch


----------



## Blythespirit (Aug 28, 2011)

Congratulations Rach! What wonderful news and I'm so pleased you had a positive experience. Welcome to baby Nathaniel James and lots of love to you both. XXXXX


----------



## Monkey (Aug 28, 2011)

Congratulations - lovely news, and a gorgeous name. Well done!


----------



## shirl (Aug 28, 2011)

Congratulations, and welcome to the world Nathaniel 

love and best wishes to you all,

Shirl


----------



## MrsCLH (Aug 29, 2011)

Wooooop! I'm so excited for you! And how amazing to have had such a positive experience 

Am now pooping myself, will start a new thread because I'm sure all I've done is hijack every thread you've started since we both announced our pregnancies at the same time!!

Congratulations again!!!!


----------



## margie (Aug 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the birth of Nathanial James - and well done to you for keeping on top of your symptoms and getting the hospital to take notice of you.


----------



## Natalie123 (Aug 30, 2011)

Congratulations, lovely to hear such a positive story.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Aug 31, 2011)

Many congratulations! Enjoy


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh many congratulations Rachel - love the names as well x


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 2, 2011)

Just saw this - many many congrats! So pleased you had such a good experience!  My placenta-failing little'un started school this week...now I feel old lol - enjoy every moment, it flies by! xx


----------

